# First attempts: Chopin's Minute Waltz for woodwinds and strings



## Pawelec (Jul 14, 2015)

Today I tried to orchestrate a piece for the first time. As I find brass tricky I went for woodwinds and strings. This means it's a nonet and can be played as a chamber piece. Criticism is welcome, I'm neither happy nor disappointed with the result, it's more of an exercise for me.

Also, maybe you'll help me choose the sample set for my next compositions. I've got both Ableton and Notion 5 samples but I don't know which one sounds better:
MediaFire: Chopin's Minute Waltz for woodwinds and strings - Notion 5 samples
MediaFire: Chopin's Minute Waltz for woodwinds and strings - Ableton Orchestral samples

I'll upload the score when I get PDFCreator working, Notion 5 doesn't have PDF export option.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

They sound nice. I liked the first one a little better.


----------

